# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  The Mentally Challenged support Trump

## Pepper Belly

Prove me wrong. State your case in some manner of coherent delivery. 

If you are drooling, have someone type for you so that your auto-spell doesn't type *Feces* when you mean *Treaties*.

----------

4/15 (02-12-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye



----------

Karl (02-12-2016)

----------


## Mainecoons

broken record.jpg

----------

Coolwalker (02-12-2016),Daily Bread (02-12-2016),Garden House Queen (02-12-2016),Karl (02-12-2016),Kodiak (02-12-2016),Northern Rivers (02-12-2016),Parabellum (02-12-2016)

----------


## Calypso Jones

That's so insulting I hope no one answers this topic.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-12-2016),Daily Bread (02-12-2016),Garden House Queen (02-12-2016),GreenEyedLady (02-12-2016),Hillofbeans (02-12-2016),Karl (02-12-2016),Kodiak (02-12-2016),Mainecoons (02-12-2016),Northern Rivers (02-12-2016),Pepper Belly (02-12-2016),potlatch (02-12-2016),protectionist (02-15-2016),Sled Dog (02-13-2016)

----------


## Parabellum

Trump is a leader and a visionary. He has experience developing real estate internationally. The Trump brand is one of the world's icons of quality and excellence. He is running for President because the last two guys he supported failed to close the deal. Especially heartbreaking was Romney's implosion in the last weeks of the 2012 campaign. The old adage 'If you want something done right, do it yourself' applies here. Besides that, he loves this country and its people and wants the country to stop failing and being taken advantage of. He has shown the way by spending the least on his campaign (his own money and not special-interest lobby money) and gotten the best results (leading the polls consistently all along). It is this  sort of winning and efficiency that he wants for America. Trump threatens the old-boy network, the RINO establishment, whatever you want to call it -- this same Establishment which has let us down year after year after year.

We think his leadership of a great company, with low debt and high revenue, with dealings with all kinds of subcontractors, vendors, government officials entrusted with real estate and permitting processes, his vast experiences such as the successful takeover of the Wollmann skating rink project in Central Park (that's a doozy of a story right there) is signal that he can function very highly and successfully as the CEO of a great country. 

We think his slogan 'Make America Great Again' is brilliant. It is simple and clear and yet powerful. His message resonates with millions and millions of hard-working, decent, law-abiding Americans who are tired of the crap our so-called leaders foist on us daily. His damage to the solidarity of Political Correctness is an especial gift, and it bewilders us no end how ungrateful and ugly his detractors become. Like the OP here. That was not very nice. Is that the way it is? If someone doesn't agree with you in lockstep then they're stupider than an amoeba? Uncalled for.

----------

Daily Bread (02-12-2016),Garden House Queen (02-12-2016),Jim Scott (02-12-2016),Northern Rivers (02-12-2016),Pepper Belly (02-12-2016),potlatch (02-12-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> Prove me wrong. State your case in some manner of coherent delivery. 
> 
> If you are drooling, have someone type for you so that your auto-spell doesn't type *Feces* when you mean *Treaties*.


Too many Puppymonkeybabies to care for?

----------

Daily Bread (02-12-2016),Parabellum (02-12-2016),Pepper Belly (02-12-2016)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> That's so insulting I hope no one answers this topic.


Man-up, woman. Spill the beans.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Trump is a leader and a visionary. He has experience developing real estate internationally. The Trump brand is one of the world's icons of quality and excellence. He is running for President because the last two guys he supported failed to close the deal. Especially heartbreaking was Romney's implosion in the last weeks of the 2012 campaign. The old adage 'If you want something done right, do it yourself' applies here. Besides that, he loves this country and its people and wants the country to stop failing and being taken advantage of. He has shown the way by spending the least on his campaign (his own money and not special-interest lobby money) and gotten the best results (leading the polls consistently all along). It is this  sort of winning and efficiency that he wants for America. Trump threatens the old-boy network, the RINO establishment, whatever you want to call it -- this same Establishment which has let us down year after year after year.
> 
> We think his leadership of a great company, with low debt and high revenue, with dealings with all kinds of subcontractors, vendors, government officials entrusted with real estate and permitting processes, his vast experiences such as the successful takeover of the Wollmann skating rink project in Central Park (that's a doozy of a story right there) is signal that he can function very highly and successfully as the CEO of a great country. 
> 
> We think his slogan 'Make America Great Again' is brilliant. It is simple and clear and yet powerful. His message resonates with millions and millions of hard-working, decent, law-abiding Americans who are tired of the crap our so-called leaders foist on us daily. His damage to the solidarity of Political Correctness is an especial gift, and it bewilders us no end how ungrateful and ugly his detractors become. Like the OP here. That was not very nice. Is that the way it is? If someone doesn't agree with you in lockstep then they're stupider than an amoeba? Uncalled for.


I'm taking the Trump Road with my thread. That you cannot see that, shows me why you support Trump. I didn't need the rest of your post, but I thank you for trying.

----------


## Daily Bread

Rita ! Your services are needed

----------

Mainecoons (02-12-2016),OldSchool (02-13-2016),Pepper Belly (02-12-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

> I'm taking the Trump Road with my thread. That you cannot see that, shows me why you support Trump. I didn't need the rest of your post, but I thank you for trying.


I'm sure just because these type of people who voted for The Hussein who are now following Trump has no bearing on his electability correct?

----------

Pepper Belly (02-12-2016)

----------


## Coolwalker

...pay-up Pepper Belly

----------

Garden House Queen (02-12-2016),Knightkore (02-12-2016),Pepper Belly (02-12-2016)

----------


## Parabellum

> I'm taking the Trump Road with my thread. That you cannot see that, shows me why you support Trump. I didn't need the rest of your post, but I thank you for trying.


That you think you're taking the Trump Road with your thread shows me why you don't support Trump. We'll be back to say we told ya so.

----------

Coolwalker (02-12-2016),Garden House Queen (02-12-2016),Knightkore (02-12-2016)

----------


## Subdermal

Why is this thread allowed here?  It's not in the Hole, where mine was put - and mine was about those who _attack_ a candidate; not support one.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> That you think you're taking the Trump Road with your thread shows me why you don't support Trump. We'll be back to say we told ya so.


I'm just wondering how fat, stupid, ugly and otherwise deficient the average Trump supporter is.

You are doing well. Thanks again.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Why is this thread allowed here?  It's not in the Hole, where mine was put - and mine was about those who _attack_ a candidate; not support one.


I have Most Favored Nation status.

----------

Daily Bread (02-12-2016)

----------


## Subdermal

> I have Most Favored Nation status.


We'll see if it remains so.   :Smile:

----------

Daily Bread (02-12-2016),Pepper Belly (02-12-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Why is this thread allowed here?  It's not in the Hole, where mine was put - and mine was about those who _attack_ a candidate; not support one.


Pepper Belly is Jewish. Special privileges apply for her/him.

----------

Pepper Belly (02-12-2016)

----------


## Knightkore



----------


## Hillofbeans

> I'm just wondering how fat, stupid, ugly and otherwise deficient the average Trump supporter is.
> 
> You are doing well. Thanks again.


Well, I don't know what the others on here look like but I'm 2'3" tall, weigh 320 pounds and I just roll around. Trump!

----------

Daily Bread (02-12-2016),Knightkore (02-12-2016),Pepper Belly (02-12-2016)

----------


## Pepper Belly

What amazes me most about Trumpians is how low energy they are. And stupid.

----------


## Knightkore

> Well, I don't what the others on here look like but I'm 2'3" tall, weigh 320 pounds and I just roll around. Trump!


An um.....Hilly Roller?

----------

Hillofbeans (02-12-2016)

----------


## Pepper Belly

This thread is Yuge. Unbelievable.

----------


## Garden House Queen

> Trump is a leader and a visionary. He has experience developing real estate internationally. The Trump brand is one of the world's icons of quality and excellence. He is running for President because the last two guys he supported failed to close the deal. Especially heartbreaking was Romney's implosion in the last weeks of the 2012 campaign. The old adage 'If you want something done right, do it yourself' applies here. Besides that, he loves this country and its people and wants the country to stop failing and being taken advantage of. He has shown the way by spending the least on his campaign (his own money and not special-interest lobby money) and gotten the best results (leading the polls consistently all along). It is this  sort of winning and efficiency that he wants for America. Trump threatens the old-boy network, the RINO establishment, whatever you want to call it -- this same Establishment which has let us down year after year after year.
> 
> We think his leadership of a great company, with low debt and high revenue, with dealings with all kinds of subcontractors, vendors, government officials entrusted with real estate and permitting processes, his vast experiences such as the successful takeover of the Wollmann skating rink project in Central Park (that's a doozy of a story right there) is signal that he can function very highly and successfully as the CEO of a great country. 
> 
> We think his slogan 'Make America Great Again' is brilliant. It is simple and clear and yet powerful. His message resonates with millions and millions of hard-working, decent, law-abiding Americans who are tired of the crap our so-called leaders foist on us daily. His damage to the solidarity of Political Correctness is an especial gift, and it bewilders us no end how ungrateful and ugly his detractors become. Like the OP here. That was not very nice. Is that the way it is? If someone doesn't agree with you in lockstep then they're stupider than an amoeba? Uncalled for.


Great post...                   @Parabellum                           my thoughts exactly but you did a better job of expressing yourself than me!

----------

Knightkore (02-12-2016),Pepper Belly (02-12-2016)

----------


## Coolwalker

> I'm just wondering how fat, stupid, ugly and otherwise deficient the average Trump supporter is.
> 
> You are doing well. Thanks again.



Here's one for you @Pepper Belly


*Katrina Campins: Donald Trump’s hottest Latina supporter*

----------

Deno (02-12-2016),Garden House Queen (02-12-2016),Knightkore (02-12-2016),Northern Rivers (02-12-2016),Pepper Belly (02-12-2016)

----------


## Knightkore

{I'm wondering if this is Pepper's message to Trump supporters.....?}

----------

Garden House Queen (02-12-2016),RMNIXON (02-12-2016)

----------


## Pepper Belly

Don't be a bunch of pussies.

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> Prove me wrong. State your case in some manner of coherent delivery. 
> 
> If you are drooling, have someone type for you so that your auto-spell doesn't type *Feces* when you mean *Treaties*.


Attachment 12991

----------

Deno (02-12-2016),Knightkore (02-12-2016),Pepper Belly (02-12-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Don't be a bunch of pussies.

----------

Knightkore (02-12-2016),Pepper Belly (02-12-2016)

----------


## Hillofbeans

Pepper's twin sister    The next First Lady

----------

Deno (02-12-2016),Knightkore (02-12-2016),Pepper Belly (02-12-2016)

----------


## Hillofbeans

Pepper at a family reunion

----------

Deno (02-12-2016),Knightkore (02-12-2016)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Pepper's twin sister    The next First Lady


Trump loves you.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Pepper at a family reunion


Too low energy.

----------


## RMNIXON

I do not post in this Forum to prove anything to anybody.

This is not your Blog!  :Moron:

----------

Pepper Belly (02-12-2016)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I do not post in this Forum to prove anything to anybody.
> 
> This is not your Blog!


Don't be a pussy your whole life.

----------


## Coolwalker

> Don't be a bunch of pussies.


Wait...if that's bad for Trump to say then it is for you as well. [_Bailiff, wack his pee-pee!_]

----------

Knightkore (02-12-2016),Pepper Belly (02-12-2016)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Wait...if that's bad for Trump to say then it is for you as well. [_Bailiff, wack his pee-pee!_]


I'm hoping at some point someone realizes what this thread is.

I think I've made my point.

----------

Coolwalker (02-12-2016)

----------


## RMNIXON

> I'm hoping at some point someone realizes what this thread is.
> 
> I think I've made my point.



This Forum is full of threads about Trump.

Just because we don't fall all over ourselves for your personal Snipe Hunt Vendetta does not make anyone weak or stupid. How many could waste a lot of time with a detailed post you would reject out of hand anyway. 


Karl much?  :Smiley20:

----------

Knightkore (02-12-2016),Mainecoons (02-12-2016),Northern Rivers (02-12-2016)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> This Forum is full of threads about Trump.
> 
> Just because we don't fall all over ourselves for your personal Snipe Hunt Vendetta does not make anyone weak or stupid. How many could waste a lot of time with a detailed post you would reject out of hand anyway. 
> 
> 
> Karl much?


It went over your head like a flaming pile of dog shit tossed from a passing car.

Derp.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Here's one for you @Pepper Belly
> 
> 
> *Katrina Campins: Donald Trumps hottest Latina supporter*


She scares me.....but...okay. That's cool.

----------

Knightkore (02-12-2016)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> She scares me.....but...okay. That's cool.


You'll chip a tooth on those implants.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> This Forum is full of threads about Trump.
> 
> Just because we don't fall all over ourselves for your personal Snipe Hunt Vendetta does not make anyone weak or stupid. How many could waste a lot of time with a detailed post you would reject out of hand anyway. 
> 
> 
> Karl much?


He's out in front...so far. Imagine the threads once he's elected.

----------

Knightkore (02-12-2016)

----------


## Hillofbeans

> You'll chip a tooth on those implants.


Stop doing that to guys you know have those.....

----------

Knightkore (02-12-2016)

----------


## RMNIXON

> He's out in front...so far. 
> 
> *Imagine the threads once he's elected.*

----------

Knightkore (02-12-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> 


It'll sure be interesting, huh?

----------

Knightkore (02-12-2016)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> You'll chip a tooth on those implants.


I heard that was why you quit using vibrators.

----------

Hillofbeans (02-12-2016),Knightkore (02-12-2016)

----------


## Jeff0463

> That's so insulting I hope no one answers this topic.


His crude avatar should tell you something about his mentality.

----------

Pepper Belly (02-13-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> What amazes me most about Trumpians is how low energy they are. And stupid.


Well I still got 2 teef in my mouf . I eat corn on the cob real good.

----------

Northern Rivers (02-12-2016),Pepper Belly (02-13-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> You'll chip a tooth on those implants.


When I have a post like this open on the browser...it's like radar. My wife shows up and asks "What am I doing?" Seriously...she has radar. Tex's avatars are the worst.

----------

Pepper Belly (02-13-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> His crude avatar should tell you something about his mentality.


I lived in Tucson...where Billy Jack was filmed. I'm in there, somewhere...in the crowd as an extra. I timed it, once. 1.4 seconds.

----------

Coolwalker (02-12-2016),Pepper Belly (02-13-2016)

----------


## Canadianeye

> I lived in Tucson...where Billy Jack was filmed. I'm in there, somewhere...in the crowd as an extra. I timed it, once. 1.4 seconds.


I always thought Tucson was a lot bigger. Huh.

----------


## Hillofbeans

> I lived in Tucson...where Billy Jack was filmed. I'm in there, somewhere...in the crowd as an extra. I timed it, once. 1.4 seconds.


You still got 14 minutes 58.6 seconds to go on your fame. I liked the movie, enjoy the memory.......

----------


## Northern Rivers

> You still got 14 minutes 58.6 seconds to go on your fame. I liked the movie, enjoy the memory.......


It got me laid, too!  :Thinking:  Trying to remember. That see through peasant top...short shorts...20-ish...peaches & cream.....

Am I THAT old now???  :Dontknow:  

True words:

----------

Hillofbeans (02-12-2016),Pepper Belly (02-13-2016)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Hurts to realise where many of us were then...and are right now, huh?

I'm off in 13 more days to The States...hopefully to record a Grammy or two. Who knows.....

----------


## Mainecoons

I see in the news two more companies moving to Mexico and laying off their people in the U.S.  Carrier for one.

Maybe Trump has a point here.

----------

Daily Bread (02-13-2016),DonGlock26 (02-12-2016),Hillofbeans (02-12-2016)

----------


## Desiree1955



----------


## DonGlock26

What do you get a Trump-Hater for Christmas?

----------

Daily Bread (02-13-2016),Desiree1955 (02-12-2016),Garden House Queen (02-13-2016),Kodiak (02-12-2016),Pepper Belly (02-13-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I see in the news two more companies moving to Mexico and laying off their people in the U.S.  Carrier for one.
> 
> Maybe Trump has a point here.



Yes, he does.

----------

Daily Bread (02-13-2016),Garden House Queen (02-13-2016),Hillofbeans (02-13-2016)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Prove me wrong. State your case in some manner of coherent delivery. 
> 
> If you are drooling, have someone type for you so that your auto-spell doesn't type *Feces* when you mean *Treaties*.


Hi PB.  :Wink: 

Were you having a bad day?  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

I wouldn't know about the mentally challenged (not being afflicted that way).

But this idea of proving someone wrong for an _ad hominen_ is a non-starter.

I get to gloat today, 'cause my guy is leading 2 to 1. Tomorrow, who knows. This is politics. Fortunes are made and lost in a week.

What I know is, I see a job that needs doing, and Trump is the only one who can do it.

So far, there are two classes of attacks on Trump: one from the establishment, and another from people who simply don't like Donald's personality. (The two are not mutually exclusive, however the attacks usually fall along those two lines).

The first is easy to spot, and equally easily ascribable to the usual laughable establishment shenanigans. You know, Time magazine misquotes Donald in a cover story, then apologizes for it six weeks later in small print near the bottom on page 64. Par for the course.

The second one though, is more interesting, 'cause it's both more honest and more bitter. The dislike of Donald is understandable, the vehemence with which it sometimes occurs is more surprising.

The one thing about Donald that no one can deny, is he's not part of the political inner circle. The inner circle hates his guts. They're scared of him. *And that is exactly the kind of person I want to see in the White House right now.* The "inner circle" needs to experience the fear of God. It's something they're not used to, it'll be good for them.

----------

Daily Bread (02-13-2016),Hillofbeans (02-13-2016),Pepper Belly (02-13-2016)

----------


## East of the Beast

> Here's one for you @Pepper Belly
> 
> 
> *Katrina Campins: Donald Trumps hottest Latina supporter*


a high dollar whore and nothing more

----------


## Pepper Belly

> I lived in Tucson...where Billy Jack was filmed. I'm in there, somewhere...in the crowd as an extra. I timed it, once. 1.4 seconds.


Trump - One Tin Soldier

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Prove me wrong. State your case in some manner of coherent delivery. 
> 
> If you are drooling, have someone type for you so that your auto-spell doesn't type *Feces* when you mean *Treaties*.


I can always tell when your starting to get drunk. You become more obnoxious than usual.

----------

Pepper Belly (02-13-2016)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I have Most Favored Nation status.


You've got the status of Board Troll that is kept around because the Mods like a little cat and mouse play.

----------


## Jeff0463

> You've got the status of Board Troll that is kept around because the Mods like a little cat and mouse play.


What does he get out of being a prick?

----------


## QuaseMarco

> What does he get out of being a prick?


He wants to be noticed.

----------


## Jeff0463

> He wants to be noticed.


I think he has an ego problem.

----------

Pepper Belly (02-13-2016)

----------


## Parabellum

> Prove me wrong. State your case in some manner of coherent delivery. 
> 
> If you are drooling, have someone type for you so that your auto-spell doesn't type *Feces* when you mean *Treaties*.


The Mentally Challenged are Trump-Deranged. 

Trump Derangement Syndrome = an irresistable, uncontrollable loss of what little mental capacity they might have had, plus a non-specific paranoia and grossly overestimated self-importance shading way past arrogance, plus a refusal to face facts in favor of just making shit up, and reducing people to shallow cardboard cut-outs that they can derive immense satisfaction from uselessly flogging. This will satisfy their urge to be obnoxious for a while but like an addiction it requires more and more mindless cutting down of others to gain the same small-minded effect. Trump Derangement Syndrome is relatively easy to cure in some cases, such as intelligent or open-minded people but in the more stubborn subjects will suffer it chronically, perhaps even terminally. Treatments for Trump Derangement Syndrome are not covered by Obamacare.

----------

East of the Beast (02-13-2016),Sheldonna (02-13-2016)

----------


## Mainecoons

Nice rant!

Pure BS but you have to appreciate the effort and big vocabulary demonstrated therein.

----------


## Hillofbeans

> The Mentally Challenged are Trump-Deranged. 
> 
> Trump Derangement Syndrome = an irresistable, uncontrollable loss of what little mental capacity they might have had, plus a non-specific paranoia and grossly overestimated self-importance shading way past arrogance, plus a refusal to face facts in favor of just making shit up, and reducing people to shallow cardboard cut-outs that they can derive immense satisfaction from uselessly flogging. This will satisfy their urge to be obnoxious for a while but like an addiction it requires more and more mindless cutting down of others to gain the same small-minded effect. Trump Derangement Syndrome is relatively easy to cure in some cases, such as intelligent or open-minded people but in the more stubborn subjects will suffer it chronically, perhaps even terminally. Treatments for Trump Derangement Syndrome are not covered by Obamacare.


The status quo deranged syndrome, really stupid people who keep voting the same and expecting a different result. Trump.

----------

Garden House Queen (02-13-2016)

----------


## Desiree1955

> but you have to appreciate the effort and big vocabulary demonstrated therein.


*WHY?
*

----------


## Pepper Belly

> You've got the status of Board Troll that is kept around because the Mods like a little cat and mouse play.


Jealous.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> What does he get out of being a prick?





> He wants to be noticed.


I failed in my belief that there were many members with the brains enough to grasp my OP. I apologize for overestimating so many of you.

All I did was treat Trump's cheerleaders the same way Trump treats the people who don't support him. The irony soared right past your little mullets like musket loads at Gettysburg.

Look at the language I used, it's all Trump.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I failed in my belief that there were many members with the brains enough to grasp my OP. I apologize for overestimating so many of you.
> 
> All I did was treat Trump's cheerleaders the same way Trump treats the people who don't support him. The irony soared right past your little mullets like musket loads at Gettysburg.
> 
> Look at the language I used, it's all Trump.


Calling out the lie............. You've been this way ever since you stepped onto this forum.

----------

Mainecoons (02-13-2016),RMNIXON (02-13-2016)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Calling out the lie............. You've been this way ever since you stepped onto this forum.


The fact that you still can't see it, tells me you are perpetually three-sheets-to-the-wind.

I've always been a wise-ass, no shit. Have you always been a flaming moron?

----------


## Pepper Belly

> This thread is Yuge. Unbelievable.


Who talks like this?




> Calling out the lie............. You've been this way ever since you stepped onto this forum.


Hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## QuaseMarco

> The fact that you still can't see it, tells me you are perpetually three-sheets-to-the-wind.
> 
> I've always been a wise-ass, no shit. *Have you always been a flaming moron?*


This is not the mosh pit.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> This is not the mosh pit.


Momma!!!!

Let me ax you dis, cap'n...........why would I lie to you? Do you think I give two fucks worth what you think of me?

Read my posts in Trump's voice. It's all him.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Momma!!!!
> 
> Let me ax you dis, cap'n...........why would I lie to you? Do you think I give two fucks worth what you think of me?
> 
> Read my posts in Trump's voice. It's all him.


 You like people stamped with the K to get approval to run for president.

----------


## OldSchool

> This is not the mosh pit.


Might be soon



 :Dontknow:

----------


## Pepper Belly

> You like people stamped with the K to get approval to run for president.


I have no idea what that means.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I have no idea what that means.


 Kosher

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Kosher


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Hey, @CBHype, maybe you can @roadmaster can take it to the octagon on this accusation.

Holy crow...

----------


## Roadmaster

> Hey, @CBHype, maybe you can @roadmaster can take it to the octagon on this accusation.
> 
> Holy crow...


Well Ted doesn't think Jesus can come back until the land over there accepts Christ. All the pastors he hangs with thinks the same. He has the stamp that he will put them first on everything here and there. Those are dangerous.

----------


## East of the Beast

Just another version of millennialism road master.......there are like about 7 to 8. All are false prophecy... :Dontknow:

----------


## OldSchool

To avoid being called a pussy, here's my take:

Trump is Machiavellian and possess leadership qualities and ideals that would benefit our country. 

What Is a Machiavellian? | Psychology Today

Just like every other candidate there's pros and cons in the big picture of who he is, what he would (and/or could) do, and whether or not he'd be best (of the choices) for president.

And now call me a pussy if ya want, 'cause I haven't decided if I'm voting for him or not in the MI Primary.

----------

Pepper Belly (02-13-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

> Just another version of millennialism road master.......there are like about 7 to 8. All are false prophecy...


Yes if it's not in Rev, it's not what is going to happen in the end times. They can't put what is in Zach and push it there.

----------

Garden House Queen (02-14-2016)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

and she's off!dog chasing tail.jpg

----------


## Roadmaster

Well Ted got in hot water with this one. He got the pastor to apologize later so he is controlled by them. These are scoldfield bible preachers that don't understand the Bible. It's hate to them to say Christ is the only way even though this pastor doesn't know the Bible.

http://www.timesofisrael.com/jewish-...l-endorsement/

----------


## DonGlock26



----------

Garden House Queen (02-14-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

Well who was the idiot in the White house when Bush was in office that selected John Roberts to the Supreme Court Chief Justice a flaming homosexual backer lawyer that didn't charge them in TX. The biggest lawsuit in the state of TX which held that sodomy was ok, he was the chief lawyer on that.  He knew this guy was a liberal. I don't care what this guy hides behind the records are there. If it weren't for him we wouldn't have Obamacare. So who was the idiot, Ted Cruz.

----------

Garden House Queen (02-14-2016)

----------


## nonsqtr

> I failed in my belief that there were many members with the brains enough to grasp my OP. I apologize for overestimating so many of you.
> 
> All I did was treat Trump's cheerleaders the same way Trump treats the people who don't support him. The irony soared right past your little mullets like musket loads at Gettysburg.
> 
> Look at the language I used, it's all Trump.


You still don't get it.

No one cares!

No one cares about the language.

It's about the results, and only the results.

The language is just there so people like you will have something to talk about.  :Wink:

----------


## protectionist

> That's so insulting I hope no one answers this topic.


  Of course not. It doesn't deserve the dignity of a response except maybe to ask >>  Are those who write OPs entitled* "The Mentally Challenged support Trump",* mentally challenged ?

----------

Pepper Belly (02-15-2016)

----------


## protectionist

> I failed in my belief that there were many members with the brains enough to grasp my OP. I apologize for overestimating so many of you.
> 
> All I did was treat Trump's cheerleaders the same way Trump treats the people who don't support him. The irony soared right past your little mullets like musket loads at Gettysburg.
> 
> Look at the language I used, it's all Trump.


The one good thing you've done in this thread.

----------


## nonsqtr

> The one good thing you've done in this thread.


You believe that hooey?

As if it were anything unusual to be called a name?

I mean, WTF... is PB a liberal or something? Only liberals whine about being called names. Conservatives do the name-calling, liberals whine about it. Same as it ever was.

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## protectionist

> You believe that hooey?
> 
> As if it were anything unusual to be called a name?
> 
> I mean, WTF... is PB a liberal or something? Only liberals whine about being called names. Conservatives do the name-calling, liberals whine about it. Same as it ever was.


I was saying it's a GOOD thing to cuss somebody out once in a while.  Especially when they've got it coming to them (liberals).  I'm born and raised in New York City. I'm used to Trump talk.  In NYC, with that very high population density, if all people do is cuss at each other, that's a peaceful day.

----------


## DonGlock26

The conservative Jeb or Rubio voter in the yellow jersey.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> You still don't get it.
> 
> No one cares!
> 
> No one cares about the language.
> 
> It's about the results, and only the results.
> 
> The language is just there so people like you will have something to talk about.


If no one cares, then none of you asshole pussies would have put up such a fuss.

----------


## Canadianeye

> If no one cares, then none of you asshole pussies would have put up such a fuss.


No fuss. Just my own private joke from the start in post 2.

----------

Pepper Belly (02-15-2016)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> No fuss. Just my own private joke from the start in post 2.


Yes, I noticed you didn't get all hot and bothered. Sadly many of the pussies here are not too smart.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Yes, I noticed you didn't get all hot and bothered. Sadly many of the pussies here are not too smart.


C'mon. Trig Palin in a thread titled The mentally challenged support Trump? Comedy gold right there.

----------

Pepper Belly (02-15-2016)

----------


## Pepper Belly

> C'mon. Trig Palin in a thread titled The mentally challenged support Trump? Comedy gold right there.


I didn't know that was Trig. Gold indeed.

----------

